# Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there



## WOBVr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

_Modified by WOBVr6 at 7:38 PM 10-8-2003_


_Modified by WOBVr6 at 7:39 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (WOBVr6)*

You lucky bastid!







How's it drive?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (WOBVr6)*

Nice


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (the pik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the pik* »_You lucky bastid!







How's it drive?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that the same engine that comes on the auudiTT 225? sorry i havent done my research


----------



## WOBVr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (Red Pocket Rocket)*

it's a 1.8T 20V as well but this one comes with "only" 210 HP
i am not sure of the difference that give the TT another 15hp

_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that the same engine that comes on the auudiTT 225? sorry i havent done my research


----------



## r.i.p jetta (Oct 14, 2003)

was that a rental car or just a friend car?


----------



## 20vV5 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (WOBVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOBVr6* »_
it's a 1.8T 20V as well but this one comes with "only" 210 HP
i am not sure of the difference that give the TT another 15hp


The TT engine (and the Seat Leon Cupra R and my old S3) has a different ECU to take it to 225bhp. On the road the 210 and 225 bhp S3`s hardly felt any different.
If you drive a 225bhp TT, it feels almost the same as an S3, many people think the S3 is the better drive but it`s subjective really. The S3 has better seats though and a better image. The S3 is a very good drive and I loved mine.


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (WOBVr6)*

Audi NEEDS to bring that over here!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from Europe, Pics of what i was driving there (slvrathlon)*

And you didn't smuggle it in your carry on baggage why?


----------

